# The knives of our wives



## mack (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi all,

there are 2 groups of wives, I guess.

The ones that use our knives or have their own and the ones who use 1 paring knife for everything. So I thought it would be funny, to show the knives of our wives.
My wife has her own knives, and she knows how to take care of them. I only have to sharpen them from time to time.

Here is a pic:







- Simon Herde Gyuto, 200mm
- Benjamin Kamon Santoku, 195mm
- Robin Dalman small Gyuto/large Petty 175mm
- Xerxes Primus Petty

What about your wives? Which knives are they using? Would be nice to see some pics too.

Best,
Mack.

p.s. no offense of course to all the women active here, you can show the knives of your men if you want


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 6, 2020)

I’ll take the Dalman. When do you want me to pick it up?











Oh, your wife has a great taste - not only because she chose you as her husband but also her choice of knives is exquisit!


----------



## RDalman (Jun 6, 2020)

Chip ohoy :s


----------



## riba (Jun 6, 2020)

Sorted on increasing use from left to right


----------



## AT5760 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok, I’ll play:


----------



## Tristan (Jun 6, 2020)

RDalman said:


> Chip ohoy :s
> View attachment 83087


Question, is this why you started wearing chainmail?


----------



## RDalman (Jun 6, 2020)

Tristan said:


> Question, is this why you started wearing chainmail?


Yes, tis but a scratch these days. Shes on the fence about taking internship/hire in the shop though, so might need to go for full plate armour soon.


----------



## esoo (Jun 6, 2020)

No matter what I put on the rack, the finacée and the daughter use and love these two


----------



## Runner_up (Jun 6, 2020)

My girlfriend has been using this Murata funayuki for a few years now. After she cut herself pretty bad using a dull ceramic knife on a tomato she threw it away and started using this one. At first she had NO idea how to care for it, I would end up cleaning it up and re polishing it every couple of weeks so it wouldn't turn into a hunk of rust. 

She now keeps pretty darn good care of it and even mentions to me when it's starting to get dull. Super cool


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jun 6, 2020)

My wife insists on using a set of Wusthof that was a wedding present, for purely sentimental reasons. No amount of practical consideration could convince her otherwise. Not the worst in the world, but I hate sharpening around that bolster.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 6, 2020)

Runner_up said:


> My girlfriend has been using this Murata funayuki for a few years now. After she cut herself pretty bad using a dull ceramic knife on a tomato she threw it away and started using this one. At first she had NO idea how to care for it, I would end up cleaning it up and re polishing it every couple of weeks so it wouldn't turn into a hunk of rust.
> 
> She now keeps pretty darn good care of it and even mentions to me when it's starting to get dull. Super cool



Your wife sounds amazing!


----------



## gcsquared (Jun 6, 2020)

She can do everything with these


----------



## gcsquared (Jun 6, 2020)

mack said:


> - Simon Herde Gyuto, 200mm
> - Benjamin Kamon Santoku, 195mm
> - Robin Dalman small Gyuto/large Petty 175mm
> - Xerxes Primus Petty


She is a lucky woman! I would be happy to use your wife’s knives any day


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 6, 2020)

She uses a Vnox serrated steak/paring knife  or Wusthof Grand Prix II 6" Chef.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 6, 2020)

My wife likes small knives;

A 90mm Petty
a 90mm Petty by Mazaki
a 150mm Petty by Konosuke
a 90 Petty by Kama Shiro


----------



## Runner_up (Jun 6, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Your wife sounds amazing!



yes, one day I'll get around to actually marrying her.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 6, 2020)

Wife's knives are 8 inch Wustof classic chef knife; 3 inch Wustof classic parer; 5 inch Mac Pro utility knife. My knives are off limits to her, she enjoys putting knives point down into metal cutlery drainer, and specializes in keeping knives in the sink submerged in soapy water.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 6, 2020)

RDalman said:


> Chip ohoy :s
> View attachment 83087


Awesome! Love that tanto blade.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 6, 2020)

Runner_up said:


> yes, one day I'll get around to actually marrying her.


Sorry, I should have said that your future wife is amazing!


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2020)

My wife uses a Gesshin Uraku 210 stainless, a Tanaka Ginsan 150 petty, a Shun paring knife, and a mystery paring knife. I also use them (besides the mystery paring) from time to time.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 6, 2020)

Wife is learning not to put knives point down in dish drainer.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 6, 2020)

That's pretty much it other than the occasional serrated steak knife....


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 6, 2020)

RDalman said:


> Chip ohoy :s


How does this sort of thing even happen...?


----------



## Ruso (Jun 6, 2020)

210 Takamura Red handle
190 Tanaka Blue 2
240ish Markin in m390
Tramontina churrascrro serrated


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 6, 2020)

My wife is a chef as well so she has some nice ones: globals for breaking down lobsters, shibata as, tanaka 240mm , a mazaki 240mm, Greg cimms 270mm nitro-v suji, dalman pairing, sometimes she decides one of my knives would look good in her bag too...


----------



## valgard (Jun 6, 2020)

My wife doesn't grace the kitchen much with her presence but when she cuts stuff it is with these two. Ikea Paton knife and a damasteel custom paring @Matus made for her a few years ago now.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jun 6, 2020)

She uses a knife she refinished herself. I was only allowed to give some direction but not touch it, lol
It was an older Richmond artifect in AEB-L.
She thinned it with sand paper/granite plate and did a 600 grit satin finish then put on a rosewood handle.
Took her about 12 hours total over a few weeks because she was scared to use any of my power tools...besides a drill.


----------



## timebard (Jun 6, 2020)

My girlfriend mostly uses a Victorinox 8" chef's. She's tried my gyutos but prefers the Vnox for rock chopping. I've offered to get her an upgrade with a similar profile (thinking ZKramer) but nope, she likes the Vnox, and if she's gonna leave a knife out overnight covered in pizza gunk I guess she could choose something much worse. She does ask me to sharpen it up periodically these days so that's something!

Funny story: the other day I caught her using a bread knife to saw up a tomato for sandwiches. I gently suggested that my Tanaka petty might be a better tool for the job and had her try it... I think this was her first "holy sh*t that's sharp" giggle. She still doesn't get the collecting urge, but maybe I'll sell her on getting a proper knife of her own someday.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 6, 2020)

I let my girlfriend have her pick of my knives. So she told me since I like my fancy knives, she’ll take the ugliest one.

She chose the Ku Kato 

I had to quietly replace it with an almost similar looking Kamo Kurouchi


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 6, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> I let my girlfriend have her pick of my knives. So she told me since I like my fancy knives, she’ll take the ugliest one.
> 
> She chose the Ku Kato
> 
> I had to quietly replace it with an almost similar looking Kamo Kurouchi


You didn't give her your ugly Ku Kato? ;-)


----------



## zetieum (Jun 6, 2020)

mack said:


> p.s. no offense of course to all the women active here, you can show the knives of your men if you want



Although "no offense" is written, I find the post not OK in 2020. I am no native English speaker but I know the words "partner" or even "spouse" would have made this thead far more better. The sentence is also not inclusive for LGBT people of the forum.
I think our knife-nerd community is great and open minded, and I think we should take care of being inclusive to all.
I am sure that no harm was meant here, certainly just a suboptimal write up.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 6, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> You didn't give her your ugly Ku Kato? ;-)


Not unless I put a ring on her. What if we break up and she leaves with that?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 6, 2020)

zetieum said:


> ...I am sure that no harm was meant here...


Is all that is important...


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 6, 2020)

she'd use any knife, but she uses a Wusthof classic 6in and a 3.5 paring


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> Is all that is important...



@zizirex is right that it would have been better to write it more inclusively. I’m sure there are women and gay people on here that would be more welcomed by a different thread title, despite the good intentions. It’s an awesome thread, though, @mack, and I get that it’s hard to pass up a rhyme. I’m totally guilty of that too, as my previous thread titles evidence. 

And now: more pics of spouse/partner knives! I especially want more pics of knives in dish drains and dishwashers.

Edit: just realized I mixed up my z usernames. Sorry @zetieum. Look at me, mixing up people whose usernames look alike. Get woke, dude.


----------



## Barashka (Jun 7, 2020)

Sadly .. which plenty of effort from me, she's still on my 15+ year old Chicago Cutlery 5" that's been through hell and back.
Granted ... sometimes she uses the 105 ko deba for fish.
... anything bigger is too big and too sharp.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

zetieum said:


> Although "no offense" is written, I find the post not OK in 2020. I am no native English speaker but I know the words "partner" or even "spouse" would have made this thead far more better. The sentence is also not inclusive for LGBT people of the forum.
> I think our knife-nerd community is great and open minded, and I think we should take care of being inclusive to all.
> I am sure that no harm was meant here, certainly just a suboptimal write up.







i found it totally OK in 2020. if you find offense where there was none intended that's your problem.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> i found it totally OK in 2020. if you find offense where there was none intended that's your problem.


----------



## madelinez (Jun 7, 2020)

My current partner has a disturbing interest with using my Raquin


----------



## madelinez (Jun 7, 2020)

Also regarding the thread's title, obviously it should have been phrased better (using spouse). I once privately messaged someone on this forum that was from a very different culture to mine regarding a post they had made about women, their response was incredible, they were so apologetic and wanted to understand. 

While shaming someone publicly might convey a sense of support in a community, it can have the opposite effect on the originator (and others) and further polarize. In recent times it's clear we're all becoming more polarized which is hurting all of us, so with that said, we should consider whether we want to try and change someone's mind or just further politicize the issue which will not solve the problem.

Apologies for diverging the thread.


----------



## mack (Jun 7, 2020)

The "wives" in the thread title should be seen as a stylistic devise called "pars pro toto".

I guess everything else is already said, at least from my side. Would be glad to see some more pics here.

Best,
Mack


----------



## Matus (Jun 7, 2020)

@mack - with the discussion on spouses and partners concluded, I take the point and here are knives my wife uses most:


No name stainless parer that is always dull (I touch it up sometimes on a 1000 stone)
Blazen R2 110 parer with a handle by Dave
Yoshikane SLD petty with a handle by Dave (I ordered the handle smaller-than-normal if anyone wonders)
The Yoshi needs a nicer finish - I have recently given it a quick thinning on a 1000 diamond stone, but did no finishing, so it looks accordingly


----------



## knifeknight (Jun 7, 2020)

This 27 years old 12 cm WMF/Zwilling paring knife is all she uses. It had a bent tip I recently corrected. Beside a little sharpening on a 1000 Stone and honing on steel I leave it as it is.

Mine are „too big and too sharp“ (lucky me !). No offense...#meetoo...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 7, 2020)

I think I married a good one. I credit her Finnish ancestry.


----------



## RDalman (Jun 7, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> How does this sort of thing even happen...?



Tips get stabbed into tiling (they don't live long if I repair them so nowadays I don't), chipped slamming into faucet and such. She actually came last week super apologetic with a little parer she had bent 90 deg prying something on a window, saying "atleast it wasnt yours"


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 7, 2020)

RDalman said:


> Tips get stabbed into tiling (they don't live long if I repair them so nowadays I don't), chipped slamming into faucet and such. She actually came last week super apologetic with a little parer she had bent 90 deg prying something on a window, saying "atleast it wasnt yours"


That’s the taking the concept _utility knife_ a bit too far. Not that I don’t recognize it... every knife on the mag bar is a potential gardening tool in my partner’s hands.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> i found it totally OK in 2020. if you find offense where there was none intended that's your problem.



It’s not about being offended, really. Imagine for a minute that KKF was 95% female, and someone started a thread called “the foods our dudes like”. You might be less likely to participate, because at some level you wouldn’t be sure that the thread was really for you. And it might remind you yet again of your outlier status, although probably you wouldn’t be so offended by the thread. It would be great, of course, if the woman who wrote the “foods/dudes” thread didn’t mean anything negative by it, and it’s not like she’s a bad person or anything, but that’s irrelevant to the above.

Anyway, sorry for further derailment. This kind of thing does come up from time to time in other threads, which is understandable given how heavily kkf skews towards (straight) men. But isn’t it great when other people join? For instance, we all seem to really appreciate the voices of the women on the forum, and it’d be great to invite them to more threads.

But thanks again (seriously) to @mack, an awesome guy who started an awesome thread, and who helped us have this overdue discussion. And @madelinez, I think it’s possible to have these kinds of discussions publicly while acknowledging that we’re all just people who say all sorts of **** from one moment to another. It’s a friendly discussion, not name calling, and I think sending a PM would just encourage that one person to write something different next time, while still perhaps making them feel a bit bad, rather than getting us all to think about the issue. (Edit: but I get that your whole point was to be civil and to talk to people. You are totally right. +1)

And now, I forgot one knife that my wife uses. Here’s a beauty shot taken with great care:


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jun 7, 2020)

Tristone 165mm SG2 petty and Craig Maher 220mm vtoku gyuto are my wifes goto knives.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 7, 2020)

indeed, subject on semantic being discussed. Here are the knives my spouse uses.

- Wakui 210 mm, white 2 stainless clad. She loves it. This is actually a fatanstic allrounder. I also use it often. It is easy to maintain: the cladding is very soft and I refinish it in 5 min with 320 silica powder on a cork when I sharpen it
- @RDalman "scrap" parer. This one was gifted by Robin since it has a flaw in the handle. She uses it as soon as garlic is around
- A knife I made (or at least tried to make) when I was visiting Robin workshop in AEBL. Note that I tried to make a long Nakiri, but I messed so much grinding itseveral time that only that remained at the end. #tryandfail
- Robert Herder stainless windmülhlen parer.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

It is great when everyone joins. What I dont think is great is pointing out semantics and suggest OP comply to that belief. 

The context was very clear, significant other. There is no need to reword things in a non gender specific manner just to appease a minority group. Yes minority groups should.participate more. But you also shouldn't shame people for not going out of their way to make them feel 'more comfortable'. That is such a whiny point of view..

Anyways, regardless of thread title, the knife that I like to have around for literally anyone else to use is a global santoku. It's pretty indestructible. I no longer have said knife as I gifted it. Now it's a kiwi (actually penguin brand but same thing)


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2020)

ian said:


> @zizirex I’m sure there are women and gay people on here


There’s definitely a lot of gay people on this forum.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 7, 2020)

These are in a puddle in the sink daily, including the little carbon parer I made, which I regularly clean rust from, and don't have the heart to tell her to knock it off! lol





And there are 50'ish other knives in the blocks, but anything larger she refers to as "giant murder weapons".


----------



## nexus1935 (Jun 7, 2020)

My wife likes these because they're each smaller than "normal" size knives - the chef's knife is 7" and the vegetable knife is 5.5", and she doesn't have to be so delicate with them

View attachment 83276


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 7, 2020)

In my family my wife is the man because she’s Finnish.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> It is great when everyone joins. What I dont think is great is pointing out semantics and suggest OP comply to that belief.
> 
> The context was very clear, significant other. There is no need to reword things in a non gender specific manner just to appease a minority group. Yes minority groups should.participate more. But you also shouldn't shame people for not going out of their way to make them feel 'more comfortable'. That is such a whiny point of view..
> 
> Anyways, regardless of thread title, the knife that I like to have around for literally anyone else to use is a global santoku. It's pretty indestructible. I no longer have said knife as I gifted it. Now it's a kiwi (actually penguin brand but same thing)


Jesus, thank you. I work in HR in a major company and hate it because of the political environment. Thankfully I'm getting laid off because of covid19. The world isn't fair, never was, never will be.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> In my family my wife is the man because she’s Finnish.


Yes, I also live in fear of my significant other. I can smell my own kind.


----------



## sododgy (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> The context was very clear, significant other. There is no need to reword things in a non gender specific manner just to appease a minority group. Yes minority groups should.participate more. But you also shouldn't shame people for not going out of their way to make them feel 'more comfortable'. That is such a whiny point of view..



I had every intention of staying out of this to not derail the thread, mainly because I've lurked for quite some time, but am not a recognized entity. Alas, here I am...

"There is no need to reword things in a non gender specific manner just to appease a minority group. Yes minority groups should.participate more."

Bang up logic there Panda. Minority groups should participate more, regardless of how excluded they're made to feel. It's so much easier for them so to suck it up, and participate in something that activiely (even if unwittingly so) excludes them than it is to use slightly more inclusive wording, right? Sick. Hey, I get it, it's way easier to tell marginalized people that they're just being whiney when you've got numbers on your side.

No one was shamed. It was *very* gently pointed out that better wording could have been used. That's it. People have been supporting and understanding of the intention while trying to suggest how it could be better going forward. Instead of showing the slightest bit of understanding and compassion (as others had done) for the minority groups excluded by this, you push them out further. Kudos.


Were I a woman, a queer person, or were I my non binary, female presenting partner, I 100% would have been bummed out. I'd like to think that I'd have taken Mack's good natured rhyme for what it was and just avoided the thread, but I'm a straight white male, so I have no idea how it feels to spend every day feeling like an outsider, and can't say how I'd react to something so clearly unintentional.

This post (the one I'm quoting) though? Being told I'm being whiney for wanting to feel included would have absolutely pushed me away from this forum entirely. My partner as an example, already deals with enough garbage being a female presenting queer professional cook. I can guarantee a post like this would keep them from willingly coming here for a hobby.


My partner's been cooking professionally for 10 years, but in establishments where most everyone just uses house knives, so I'm low key building them a roll for their upcoming birthday while I build mine. Their one cherished custom knife for home is out getting some TLC with a local fledgling smith friend, so I'll be back with pics when it's back in our hands. Sorry to just comment on the elephant without having a pic to contribute, but it felt important.


----------



## Famima (Jun 7, 2020)

From top to bottom, these are the only knives that really get used (in order of usage, most usage at the top!):

Masamoto CT 135mm petty
Victorinox parer
Eden VG10 120mm petty
Victorinox 180mm chef
Sakai Takayuki 150mm honesuki
Henckels Pro S 200mm chef

Longer/bigger is deemed too dangerous... It's been a source of mild frustration for me that this is in part due to not having learnt proper technique, even though we both spend a lot of time cooking, and the first decent knife we bought - the Masamoto pictured, which is still going very strong! - we bought together on a trip to Tokyo in 2007; it's only after buying it that I learnt to use a knife properly. That said, she "get's it" and the Masamoto is still overwhelmingly the most used knife and it's a very decent petty that's kept nice and sharp. Also happy that the honesuki is both well used and used well ;-).


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

sododgy said:


> I had every intention of staying out of this to not derail the thread, mainly because I've lurked for quite some time, but am not a recognized entity. Alas, here I am...
> 
> "There is no need to reword things in a non gender specific manner just to appease a minority group. Yes minority groups should.participate more."
> 
> ...


guess the 105 wasnt plush enough. try this pack instead?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh the internet, how righteous you are!


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

Famima said:


> From top to bottom, these are the only knives that really get used (in order of usage, most usage at the top!):
> 
> Masamoto CT 135mm petty
> Victorinox parer
> ...



Psyched to see a honesuki in this thread. I have a friend that uses one actually, but as a main knife...


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

people are more than welcome to start their own thread if they feel left out, no one is preventing them from doing that.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

ian said:


> Psyched to see a honesuki in this thread. I have a friend that uses one actually, but as a main knife...


what kind of a psychopath uses a honesuki to dice onions? i would love to see a video


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> what kind of a psychopath uses a honesuki to dice onions? i would love to see a video


You need to stop making psychopaths not feel included.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> what kind of a psychopath uses a honesuki to dice onions? i would love to see a video



i’ll make one just for you.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> You need to stop making psychopaths not feel included.



i think panda is arguing for video representation of psychopaths, actually...


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

so who's _*wife *_is using this shig?


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> You need to stop making psychopaths not feel included.


i am one myself so by default i'm including them..


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2020)

I just joined my wives purse forum to complain about not being included being a man.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I just joined my wives purse forum to complain about not being included being a man.


only fair right? did you feel less inclined to participate?


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> only fair right? did you feel less inclined to participate?


I did, im writing an extremely long post indicating my righteousness.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

i just spit my beer out. LMFAO.

dont forget to mention that youve been a long time lurker of the purse forums.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh I will, and let them know I may leave if they don't change who they are as human beings.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

i got your back. we will be severely out numbered on their turf, but i'm positive we can overwhelm them with our toxic masculinity and overbearing straight male dominance.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 7, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I just joined my wives purse forum to complain about not being included being a man.



As a man with some traditionally-feminine hobbies like flower gardening and nail painting, I've never felt excluded or unsafe in those communities. I wish I could say the same for my more conventionally masculine hobbies like video games and knives.

It was suggested in the gentlest of terms that this discussion might be a bit exclusionary, and y'all have responded with dismissive teasing and chest-thumping. Take a breath?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> As a man with some traditionally-feminine hobbies like flower gardening and nail painting, I've never felt excluded or unsafe in those communities. I wish I could say the same for my more conventionally masculine hobbies like video games and knives.
> 
> It was suggested in the gentlest of terms that this discussion might be a bit exclusionary, and y'all have responded with dismissive teasing and chest-thumping. Take a breath?


Nah, but thanks.


----------



## Gregmega (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> so who's _*wife *_is using this shig?


Can someone please get this owner to dm me. I can’t tell you how badly I need I actually need this. For years now. I’m very comfortable in sharing that publicly, come at me bros


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jun 7, 2020)

It's hard to choose which side I dislike more. Telling someone their words are "not OK" is an attempt at public shaming, and telling them what they "should" say instead is an attempt at policing self-expression. But responding with histrionic trolling is petty, childish, and only reveals your own insecurity and fragility without making a coherent point.

If I had more sense I wouldn't post this at all, but I'm sick of the same constant stream of garbage on social media... So, for the thought-police: using shame to enforce inclusion is inherently exclusionary and counter-productive. Modeling the behavior you'd like to see is not only more effective but also less authoritarian. And for the reactionary man-babies: your antics and lack of coherent thought turn everyone who might agree with you against you. Use your words.






I would apologize for further derailing this thread, but it feels like the wheels have already come off the bus. If the supposed position of both groups is to include as many people as possible in a fun community, then we have all failed, including me. But sometimes difficult things need to be addressed to get to a better place.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2020)

GF loves my wakui 210 stainless clad nashiji and tanaka Ginsan 150 petty. She  soaking them in water after using. Nothing I can do or say will change her mind on this.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 7, 2020)

This is social media. Regardless of how you write/word things someone will always get butt hurt. If you are that thin skinned you shouldn't be on the 'net.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> This is social media. Regardless of how you write/word things someone will always get butt hurt. If you are that thin skinned you shouldn't be on the 'net.


they get offended while eavesdropping in public.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

Anyway....

I’ve tried a few times to get my wife to show some interest in my other blades. It’s inspiring seeing other members‘ partners enjoy their knives, and then not object as much to the purchasing of more knives. But then she might start cooking more, which would mean I would get to cook less, which would be terrible!

I had a girlfriend once a long time ago who liked to pick up my Shun cleaver after drinking. Until somewhat recently, I still had a copy of the book “World War Z” that had huge love-gashes in it.


----------



## esoo (Jun 7, 2020)

My finacée wants me to say that she is offended by peoples offendedness.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

esoo said:


> My finacée wants me to say that she is offended by peoples offendedness.


cheers to your fiancee!!


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

ian said:


> Anyway....
> 
> I’ve tried a few times to get my wife to show some interest in my other blades. It’s inspiring seeing other members‘ partners enjoy their knives, and then not object as much to the purchasing of more knives. But then she might start cooking more, which would mean I would get to cook less, which would be terrible!
> 
> I had a girlfriend once a long time ago who liked to pick up my Shun cleaver after drinking. Until somewhat recently, I still had a copy of the book “World War Z” that had huge love-gashes in it.


does she have any missing toes?


----------



## Gregmega (Jun 7, 2020)

My wife basically took over ownership of the shig western petty. But her next purchase has been decided- the kochi stainless v2 180 petty. For ever she was only about Takayuki dammy, but we’ve finally evolved. And that’s ok.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> the kochi stainless v2 180 petty



there is such a thing? typically, the v2 knives are carbon clad and the stainless clad are white #2. but good choice, regardless.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> does she have any missing toes?



hard to tell, as I haven’t seen her in a decade. but if I had to extrapolate, yes, 3.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 7, 2020)

panda said:


> what kind of a psychopath uses a honesuki to dice onions? i would love to see a video


The kind that thinks "use this knife ************" about their co-workers?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 7, 2020)

I've tried to get my wife to try even a small petty of mine and she just refuses. Thinks my knives are dangerous because they are so sharp. Because of the cost she's also afraid she might mess one up though I've told her that is unlikely and it doesn't matter to me anyway.


----------



## Gregmega (Jun 7, 2020)

ian said:


> there is such a thing? typically, the v2 knives are carbon clad and the stainless clad are white #2. but good choice, regardless.


Is it? Idk man. Stainless. That’s the request. Plus I don’t need it and she doesn’t care.  I’m just glad it’s a good one  This coming from the lady who said Shigs were ‘basic’ and now collects blue boxes. Oyvey.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> the lady who said Shigs were ‘basic’


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 7, 2020)

My wife uses this Mercer utility almost exclusively.

If you’re upset about someone feeling left out, and need to belittle them, maybe YOU are the soft one. Just say “okay” and move on if you’re so thick skinned.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 8, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> As a man with some traditionally-feminine hobbies like flower gardening and nail painting, I've never felt excluded or unsafe in those communities. I wish I could say the same for my more conventionally masculine hobbies like video games and knives.
> 
> It was suggested in the gentlest of terms that this discussion might be a bit exclusionary, and y'all have responded with dismissive teasing and chest-thumping. Take a breath?


This topic is exactly like the awkward kid trying to fit in at the cool kids party. But instead of bringing in a bottle of tequila and some weed, decides to cry about it and tells the cool kids to accommodate him.

That’s how it looks like to me. Fact is no one spoiled the party until someone decided to mope about it.


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> This topic is exactly like the awkward kid trying to fit in at the cool kids party. But instead of bringing in a bottle of tequila and some weed, decides to cry about it and tells the cool kids to accommodate him.
> 
> That’s how it looks like to me.


the kid who doesnt even like sports but feels excluded from pickup game of dodgeball because nobody wants *insert non gender specific word* on their team.


----------



## tostadas (Jun 8, 2020)

The wife is scared of my sharp knives, so she uses my 7" Ikea 360 santoku that she asked me not to sharpen.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yes, I also live in fear of my significant other. I can smell my own kind.


Is your significant other Finnish too?


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 8, 2020)

My wife uses the following 3 the most, especially the gyuto.


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jun 8, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Ok, I’ll play: View attachment 83088


omg Ikea??? We have the same ones T_T


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 8, 2020)

Have any women actually participated in this thread?

Also, shun 8" chef and Mac 150 petty. 
Also she writes left handed and cuts right handed. Breaks my brain.


----------



## esoo (Jun 8, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> Have any women actually participated in this thread?
> 
> Also, shun 8" chef and Mac 150 petty.
> Also she writes left handed and cuts right handed. Breaks my brain.



To you first point, one could say that this is a result of the title. 

I'm a lefty, use a knife left handed, use scissors as a righty, and play sports as a righty. I can use a knife right handed, just not as natural.


----------



## daveb (Jun 8, 2020)

Lucretta? We need you!!!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 8, 2020)

I think the fact this thread wasn't overrun with pictures of santokus tells of our evolution.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 8, 2020)

esoo said:


> To you first point, one could say that this is a result of the title.
> 
> I'm a lefty, use a knife left handed, use scissors as a righty, and play sports as a righty. I can use a knife right handed, just not as natural.


This just boggles my mind. The only things I can do left handed are fence and pick my nose. And I haven't fenced in 15 years.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 8, 2020)

esoo said:


> To you first point, one could say that this is a result of the title.


I think so too


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> Have any women actually participated in this thread?
> 
> Also, shun 8" chef and Mac 150 petty.
> Also she writes left handed and cuts right handed. Breaks my brain.


the only thing i do well wrong handed is swing a bat. 
trying to cut lefty is a nightmare, lol


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2020)

Even learning to switch hands when sharpening was quite a trick for me... but with some practice, I think it's better. Also had a right elbow issue last year and had to learn to do some things left-handed. Some of these things feel *almost* natural after a year of practice.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 8, 2020)

panda said:


> the only thing i do well wrong handed is swing a bat.
> trying to cut lefty is a nightmare, lol


The one time I tried I feared for my fingers. I've never had such a feeling of danger from an action I willingly started. God I'm sweating just remembering.


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> There’s definitely a lot of gay people on this forum.


and quite a lot of boomers it seems


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 8, 2020)

And too many lefties for my comfort.


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> And too many lefties for my comfort.



Hey, no politics on the forum!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> and quite a lot of boomers it seems


But not enough GenXers


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> But not enough GenXers


They're all camped out on Chelsea Miller's IG page eagerly waiting for her next drop.


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> But not enough GenXers


GenXers tend to stay out of shtuff. Moving in the shadows.


----------



## daveb (Jun 8, 2020)

ntxt


----------



## esoo (Jun 8, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> This just boggles my mind. The only things I can do left handed are fence and pick my nose. And I haven't fenced in 15 years.



For me dexterity = left hand, strength = right hand. I can cross over both ways, but it's not natural. My eye dominance is right side.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 8, 2020)

esoo said:


> For me dexterity = left hand, strength = right hand. I can cross over both ways, but it's not natural. My eye dominance is right side.


You would make a great snooker player. Its well known the best ones are ambi-dextrous


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2020)

daveb said:


> ntxt


is that a band name?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 8, 2020)

panda said:


> is that a band name?


I think he meant XTC or INXS......I'll get my coat


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

INXS is still good music.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

Also mgmt is fantastic


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 8, 2020)

And nkotb


----------



## mack (Jun 8, 2020)

WOW

I'd like to nominate this thread as the worst of 2020.

At least it's funny to a few... people.

Mack.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ah-ha or ABBA!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 8, 2020)

The only thing my left hand is good for is to hold stuff for my right hand to work on.


----------



## parbaked (Jun 8, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> The only thing my left hand is good for is to hold stuff for my right hand to work on.


That's what she said...


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2020)

parbaked said:


> That's what she said...


And the non binary


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 8, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> My wife uses the following 3 the most, especially the gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 83355



Whats the far right? When i zoom in it doesn't get clearer like in CSI


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 9, 2020)

Dendrobatez said:


> Thats the far right? When i zoom in it doesn't get clearer like in CSI


Yes. Andrey Markin m390.


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 9, 2020)

panda said:


> It is great when everyone joins. What I dont think is great is pointing out semantics and suggest OP comply to that belief.
> 
> The context was very clear, significant other. There is no need to reword things in a non gender specific manner just to appease a minority group. Yes minority groups should.participate more. But you also shouldn't shame people for not going out of their way to make them feel 'more comfortable'. That is such a whiny point of view..
> 
> Anyways, regardless of thread title, the knife that I like to have around for literally anyone else to use is a global santoku. It's pretty indestructible. I no longer have said knife as I gifted it. Now it's a kiwi (actually penguin brand but same thing)


I think you are completely missing the point Panda and I’ll just leave it at that.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 9, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Yes. Andrey Markin m390.


Typo, meant "whats the far right". Anyway M390 sounds pretty interesting, love it on my pocket knives. Thanks!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 9, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


>


Been a couple recently.


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 9, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Been a couple recently.


Yeah, seems like a few relatively new members running around complaining about stuff and trying to change the forum into something that works for them I guess. I say all are welcome, but stay a little get a feel of the culture. This is a really cool place, enjoy it.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2020)

Some of you guys came here from Reddit and it shows.


----------



## esoo (Jun 9, 2020)

This whole sidebar makes me think of this: Patton Oswalt - listen to the end.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 9, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Some of you guys came here from Reddit and it shows.


Ahh yes Reddit, I got downvoted many times for posting my nice knives there. It’s an absolute cesspool and I don’t feel welcome there. But at least I don’t go whining and force them to make the place more inclusive


----------



## dafox (Jun 9, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Ahh yes Reddit, I got downvoted many times for posting my nice knives there. It’s an absolute cesspool and I don’t feel welcome there. But at least I don’t go whining and force them to make the place more inclusive


What is down voting?


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2020)

dafox said:


> What is down voting?


Im guessing opposite of giving people likes?


----------



## dafox (Jun 9, 2020)

panda said:


> Im guessing opposite of giving people likes?


Makes sense, didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 9, 2020)

Anyway back on topic, I think I had an ex many years back whose dad was a knife collector. I recall seeing rows of Burkes and Kramers on the wall. Wasn’t a knife nut then but I think even ordinary people would know Kramer. Would love to get reacquainted but yeah, the ex is still a *****


----------



## parbaked (Jun 9, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> I got downvoted


No experience there but that sounds pathetic. 
KKF is cool...even Singaporeans are welcome!


----------



## ian (Jun 9, 2020)

Since I'm drunk and my child is down, I have tabulated the following data:

10 posts saying things in favor of inclusion, most of them gentle, with some notable exceptions
28 posts mostly making fun of the 10 posts

Guess we have a good read of the temperature of KKF, and can let the matter lie.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2020)

ian said:


> Since I'm drunk and my child is down, I have tabulated the following data:
> 
> 10 posts saying things in favor of inclusion, most of them gentle, with some notable exceptions
> 28 posts mostly making fun of the 10 posts
> ...


----------



## ian (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## M1k3 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 9, 2020)

parbaked said:


> KKF is cool...even Singaporeans are welcome!


More like tolerated


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 9, 2020)

ian said:


> View attachment 83508


Are her books open? I'm in....


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 9, 2020)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 83507






Your Unicorn-shaming Dammy is too cheap


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 9, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Are her books open? I'm in....


I wasn't thinking books....


----------



## Tanalasta (Jun 11, 2020)

On topic
My partner uses the Laguoile steak knives with a plate most of the time. Or my Shun’s.


----------



## Kitchenchem (Jun 12, 2020)

I don’t know what to say......


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 12, 2020)

Kitchenchem said:


> I don’t know what to say......View attachment 83827


Your wife and mine would get along great!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 12, 2020)

Delete...double post


----------



## ecchef (Jun 12, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Yeah, seems like a few relatively new members running around complaining about stuff and trying to change the forum into something that works for them I guess. I say all are welcome, but stay a little get a feel of the culture. This is a really cool place, enjoy it.


It comes in waves. Seen it before, will see it again. I used to do a lot more Modding, but easier to just let natural selection run its course.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 12, 2020)

ian said:


> View attachment 83508


Oh Lord Jesus....anything but Miller!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 13, 2020)

May as well stay on topic. Super crappy pic of the Wife’s primary battery.
Konosuke HD laser 210 gyuto (appropriated from me)
Ancient Kiya 180 santoku (brought this with her when she moved to the US)
Masamoto 180 ‘Sky Tree’ santoku (gift from Masamoto-san)
Kanemasa 240 suji (one of Dave Martell’s first rehandles)
Generic 140 petty
She’s pretty much a stainless girl, but I always keep a rust eraser near the sink just in case.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 13, 2020)

She knows what she's about


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 13, 2020)

Here’s my lady’s lineup:





Left to Right:
Tojiro Bread
Yoshihiro Santoku Ginsanko 180
Yoshihiro Petty Ginsanko 135
Wakui 240
Kaneshige SLD 210
Tanaka Ginsanko Petty 150
Opinel paring


----------



## Migraine (Jun 13, 2020)

My fiancee had the knives I've progressed on from. Tojiro DP gyuto and Konosuke GS+ petty. She also uses "the very useful knife" a lot, which is a Robert herder parer, but we both use that all the time.


----------



## mack (Jun 13, 2020)

Migraine said:


> She also uses "the very useful knife" a lot, which is a Robert herder parer, but we both use that all the time.



Absolutely nothing wrong with Herder parers, I have at least 5 of them.

Mack.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 14, 2020)

parbaked said:


> No experience there but that sounds pathetic.
> KKF is cool...even Singaporeans are welcome!



I like Singapore they have many races in a small area, get along well, great food clean city.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 14, 2020)

ian said:


> View attachment 83508



Love it sex appeal to sell knives hot steel hot body.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 10, 2020)

The fact that so many people are willing to wait a year and pay $800 for a CM knife boggles my mind.
But in the same token, good for her for being able to pull it off.


----------



## panda (Jul 10, 2020)

first time i saw a CM i thought it was a hair brush or something.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 11, 2020)

Here are „her“ two knives:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 11, 2020)

That Vic 10.25 wavy edge makes for a great production front line pantry sandwich knife.


----------



## bsfsu (Jul 22, 2020)

My wife's knives.


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 22, 2020)

Bolsterless Tojiro DP 180mm Santoku with Polypearl pink handles for my Fiance!


----------



## CA_cook (Jul 22, 2020)

Her favorite and the only knife. Misono UX10 8-inch gyuto. One of the best no-nonsense mass-produced Japanese knife


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 23, 2020)

My wife normally works with a 6-inch forged F. Dick chef and a custom made Bob Dozier paring I special ordered for her some years ago. Lately she has also discovered the joys of cutting with some of my Japanese blades.


----------



## Rangen (Jul 23, 2020)

My wife has her own agenda with knives, and it makes for a difficult puzzle. Not for her, she's perfectly happy. But for me, wanting to improve her knife world. This is the knife she uses almost exclusively.





We've had it for years, and you can see how well my exhortations to not put it in the dishwasher have worked. Her idea of a perfect knife:

Can put it in the dishwasher
Can put it in the sink without lecture from husband
Can use it for everything from dicing meat to cutting a cantaloupe in half

The steel is soft crap, which at least means I can usually use a sharpening steel to wake it back up again. I tried putting a Spyderco Chef knife into the block, but no go. Any other ideas? She loves this one, even though the handle is uncomfortably rough and the metal is starting to bite into my hand if I hold it (though not hers, I suppose). 

I mostly figure I'll let well enough alone, but if anyone has the magic formula to come up with a knife that she would actually be happy to adopt, I'm all ears.


----------



## Qapla' (Jul 23, 2020)

Rangen said:


> Can put it in the dishwasher
> Can put it in the sink without lecture from husband
> Can use it for everything from dicing meat to cutting a cantaloupe in half
> 
> I mostly figure I'll let well enough alone, but if anyone has the magic formula to come up with a knife that she would actually be happy to adopt, I'm all ears.


Bit of a guess here, since I do not have experience with the knife, but do you think that a Tojiro Fujitora might fit most of those descriptions?

https://www.hocho-knife.com/fujitora-dp-3layered-vg10-stainless-chef-knife-gyuto-210mm/

If that's too fancy or the metal handle is undesirable, what about a Tojiro Color MV?

https://www.globalkitchenjapan.com/...v-gyuto-knife-with-elastomer-handle-6-colours


----------



## Rangen (Jul 23, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Bit of a guess here, since I do not have experience with the knife, but do you think that a Tojiro Fujitora might fit most of those descriptions?
> 
> https://www.hocho-knife.com/fujitora-dp-3layered-vg10-stainless-chef-knife-gyuto-210mm/
> 
> ...



Very interesting ideas, thanks. I think one or the other might actually work. My guess is that I'd want her to choose the first, and she would choose the second. Which probably means I should get the second and give it to her as a present.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rangen said:


> Very interesting ideas, thanks. I think one or the other might actually work. My guess is that I'd want her to choose the first, and she would choose the second. Which probably means I should get the second and give it to her as a present.


Buy both. Then she can't say she wanted the other one.


----------



## Qapla' (Jul 24, 2020)

Or perhaps a gyuto from one line and a petty or santoku from the other, if one is going the route of buying both? From the knife in your photo, it doesn't seem that she's using a full-size chef's knife anyways.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 24, 2020)

Enough of these wifey knives...I want to know what knives @CiderBear lets her fiancé use...


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 24, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Enough of these wifey knives...I want to know what knives @CiderBear lets her fiancé use...



Wait... @CiderBear has a fiancé?!? My will to live is dwindling...


----------



## parbaked (Jul 24, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Wait... @CiderBear has a fiancé?!?



She's been shackeng up with him and neglecting her nakiris!


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 24, 2020)

Lol. He's allowed to use my Ikazuchi petty as a steak knife, but that's about it.


----------



## pgugger (Jul 24, 2020)

My wife liked our 210 mm Masamoto VG, but recently upgraded to a 210 mm Kurosaki AS.


----------

